# Do your dogs wear collars at home?



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Just wondering if forum members leave collars on your dogs at home? I searched this forum just now on the subject and it seems that most people who responded to someone else's question a couple of years ago did, as a point of safety should the dogs get loose, because of the i.d. on the collars. But this morning our dogs were wrestling and Maddy got her jaw stuck on Indy's collar and started shrieking as only Maddy can, which scared Indy and she tried to run away with Maddy locked on her collar. Fortunately we were right there and took off Indy's collar in a matter of seconds, solving the problem, but it made me think: I'm not really that keen to leave the collars on them anymore say if they are crated or I'm not home. They are tattooed and everyone in the neighbourhood knows them so I'm not THAT worried about escaping, but the danger aspect is a little worrisome. What do you folks do?


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Wow, that is scary! I do have Lily wear a collar at home. She is microchipped, but I still like her to wear a regular name tag with my cell # on it. She was a stray of unknown circumstances and I feel like if she had the chance she may run, so having her wear a collar makes me more comfortable. I keep her collar fit close compared to others I have seen in photos (fit two fingers under it, but no more) and she is an only dog, so less chance of her getting into a predicament like Maddy and Indy did. So glad you were there to take care of it.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Chagall goes collar-free at home, though he has a large enough collar wardrobe to practically change it daily. I have always worried about the collar somehow getting caught or stuck on something and not being there to free him. I will spare you the sad details, but a friend of ours lost their dog due to a freak accident like that. I will add that Chagall is _very good _about sitting and waiting when the doors to the outside are open. I worked long and hard to teach him not to move until I give him his release world. Happily, he stays put whether there are squirrels or deer in the yard, though birds on the ground do make him tremble some. He is mircochipped and has a reliable recall, and we live 350' from the road. So, collar-free at home works for us. Glad you were there to safely detangle your spoos when they got "collared"!


----------



## spookiesmom (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes, both of them do 24/7. DH can have the brains of a flea and leaves the yard gates open. That scares me more than anything that might happen in the house.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

All three of my goes go "naked" at home.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

None of my dogs wear collars at home. All of them are have registered microchips in them. When we go in the car or there is a severe storm warning all my dogs wear a collar with their chip tag on it. I show my dogs and I don't want the collar marks on their necks.


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Cookie wears hers all the time, except at night. I take it off so when she shakes or whatever, the jingling of her tags won't wake me up!

Her recall isn't the best, and even though she's chipped, I don't want to take the chance she could wander off with no ID. Some of the neighbors haven't seen her since she's been groomed like a "poodle," and it makes her look like a completely different dog. They've only seen her as in the pic at left.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Hmmm, not really sure what I'll do. At this point I think I will let them go "naked" at home too (thanks Poodle Lover!) and maybe just collar up before we leave the house. Getting loose is less of a danger than collar mishaps, maybe...although we are one for one at this point come to think of it. I do work for the City though and could issue a BOLO if my dogs got loose, lol


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

We remove the collar off our dog Chanter when in the house because I noticed a few months back leaving it for days and days caused a massive mat on the back of his head.


----------



## agilityfreak (Mar 14, 2012)

all three of mine go "nekkid" in the house. Abby get's that ring/collar impression around her neck and she tends to loose neck fur(and sometimes it get's red/irritated) due to collars rubbing her neck so I let her go without it. 

And after hearing a similar story to Indiana's on the boxer forums(two boxers got tangled and the one with the collar around her neck almost passed out and they couldn't get the other dogs jaw untangled till the owner finally dug in some scissors and cut the dogs out and had to make a trip to the vet because the scissors did cut the dog as well) and many other "horror stories" I just decided to let everyone go nekkid in the house.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Mine have collars on.... I'd have them go nekid but when they went to the vet in oct for shots I asked them to scan for their microchips just for hahas... Well they found Lola's but not rusty's 
it was once there so idk what happened but I guess I'll have to do it again :-/

I've never heard of tattooing them?





Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

In Canada for years it's been standard practice to tattoo an ear or thigh with registration no. or an unique number issued by your vet; some vet offices are getting really creative and tattooing something pretty as well as a number! I'm going to microchip as well, just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Indiana said:


> In Canada for years it's been standard practice to tattoo an ear or thigh with registration no. or an unique number issued by your vet; some vet offices are getting really creative and tattooing something pretty as well as a number! I'm going to microchip as well, just haven't gotten around to it yet.


I think the tattoo a is great idea and obviously not likely to get lost like rusty's microchip... So strange... Wondering if when it was put in they just didnt do it right...who knows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi never wears her collar at home, I am one of those who worry what it could get caught on. I do put it on her whenever we leave the house for any reason as well as take her leash even if it's for a quick trip around the corner. If I had to get ahold of her out and about for any reason I want her collar on her.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

The breeder tatooed Chanter inside his thigh...I can barely see it and I've heard that people may not know what to do with it (?). I have him microchipped as well.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Some of my dogs wear collars all the time, but no tags. I had a dog hang himself in his crate when his tag became caught in the wire door. I am so glad I came home in time to save him, but it wasn't easy. I get the cheap flat nylon collars for my short haired dogs and use a laundry marker to put my phone # on it. And, on my deaf dog, her collar says 'Deaf Dog' on it as well. 

The poodles don't wear collars, but I take a picture of them every time their hairstyles change just in case they turn up missing I'll have current photos for missing dog signs and to prove they're mine. I just found out the local AC offers microchipping for $10, I'm going to have everyone done there now. (Sure beats the $50 my vet charges!)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

None of ours wears a collar unless we are going out. Far too dangerous. I would be so easy for them to get caught on something and hang themselves.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel doesn't wear a collar if he's crated. If he gets to run free, he always has his collar on until …. until I get my husband clicker-trained to remember to keep the door close.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Nickel doesn't wear a collar if he's crated. If he gets to run free, he always has his collar on until …. until I get my husband clicker-trained to remember to keep the door close.


Clicker trained husbands......sounds like a great idea, let us know how its works out. Better yet make a pamplet LOL.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Nickel doesn't wear a collar if he's crated. If he gets to run free, he always has his collar on until …. until I get my husband clicker-trained to remember to keep the door close.


Perhaps it would help to do what I did. Tell your dh that you are amending your marriage vows to read, "Until death do us part or until you allow for any harm whatsoever to befall even one hair on our poodle's head." I have my husband so well-trained to be mindful and watchful of Chagall in my absence, I think he sits with one hand on him at all times! :wink:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Years ago my Aussie almost got hung by his collar. Swizzle's collar is always off inside. He is chipped.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Okay after reading your posts, I'm DEFINITELY not putting a collar on mine at home. Oh and Jdcollins, sometimes microchips can migrate. When the SPCA here scans for chips, they scan all over just in case.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

*naked at home*

Lily and Peeves do not wear collars at home. When they were puppies a couple of things happened that led us to leave them collar free on our property. First Peeves got his tags tangled in the bars of his crate and freaked himself out one time. If we hadn't been there I think he could have strangled himself. The other thing that we noticed when they were puppies was that they often managed to take the collars off each other when they played in the yard. Since it was a snowy winter that year I had to do lots of digging in drifts to find them.

I'm glad both of your dogs were unharmed by this incident.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

My dogs wear collars at home, they're chipped but I like to be careful. Cairo's gotten his bands stuck in Vienna's collar about 4 times and she'll just sit there all 8C while he hands from her collar crying, but he's crated when we're gone. The standards have never gotten stuck together, but I've come home to find blankets and pillows hanging from their collars before. My dogs collars are worn very loosely and they're martingales, the tags that get caught aren't attacked the the tightening ring, so they could slip out if they needed.


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

My dogs freaks out, gets very upset/sad and looks around for her collar whenever I take it off. I believe she associated not wearing a collar to not having a family. ( she was in a shelter for a very short period but she still remembers) It is really sad to see :/ I never leave her without a collar on and she is chipped.
My cousin's toy poodle doesn't wear a collar at home so I guess it depends on the dog.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I have been keeping collars on mine, but do worry about it a little so they wear them loose. I love the tattoo idea, but don't know anyone who does those here. My dogs also feel naked without their collars on like Sara and Audi. After a bath I tell them to get their 'clothes' and they run to their collars. 

I had my whippet with a break away collar for several years. The trouble with those is if you grab them, the dog breaks away.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I take Molly's collar off at night. Every morning after she gets brushed, she gets dressed.....(her collar) :^) It's part of our routine!


----------



## Dog catcher (May 27, 2012)

We were told Fang has a tattoo, however we have never been able to find it. Not sure how much good it is. We have found lost dogs in the past and did not know to look for a tattoo. We had Fang chipped when she was spade. She has worn a collar at home until today, she will now go nude.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Dog Catcher, what a good photo of Fang! She looks saucy  Outwest, the breakaway thing is what I'm finding with our dogs without collars at home; seems I used to grab Maddy by the collar quite a bit to stop her from doing naughty things...it's a lot harder to stop her quickly when she's really determined when there is no collar! But oh well, we'll get used to it.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Collars should only be snug enough to fit two fingers between the collar and skin, mine are kept much looser.


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

Jdcollins said:


> Mine have collars on.... I'd have them go nekid but when they went to the vet in oct for shots I asked them to scan for their microchips just for hahas... Well they found Lola's but not rusty's
> it was once there so idk what happened but I guess I'll have to do it again :-/
> 
> I've never heard of tattooing them?
> ...


My last dog had a chip but it had migrated down to one of his paws. Have them check again, all over.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Interesting to hear about the "disappearing" microchips, though I've heard they can migrate. I have Chagall's checked four times a year, and while I realize that's in no way foolproof, in our situation I'm still more comfortable having him collar-free in the house. It would though be interesting to know more about the rate at which the chips "disappear" or move. I may have to look into that some.:confused2:


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

My Lola wears a collar with rabies tag and ID tag with her name and our street address on it. She is microchipped as well. She runs loose outside but I am out with her. If someone comes in the driveway I like a collar on her incase I need to hold on to her. I used to work at a animal shelter and did the micro chipping.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I think that part of the problem with dogs getting into danger with their collars is that they are too loose.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I accidentally came across this thread (can't sleep for some reason.. Been reading a lot of stuff on PF tonight)

Well, it got me worried. I keep Lou & Apollo's collars on them at all times, ( the thin rolled leather collars) I just get chills about thinking of them without collars, two reasons: 1 I can't grab them gently by the collar if needed, and 2 OBVIOUS-IDENTIFICATION...
Even though they are getting microchipped this week, I still think that the collar with the tag is an immediate sign that says "I have a momma!! Call her and Take me home!!!" LOL

And I tried visualizing in mind how the 2 dogs could get tangled together it or even 1 getting tangled on something. But I couldn't understand how that could happen.... The collars are snug and there's hair all around it ... 
When we leave the house they wear a martingale on top if the ID-rolled leather one.
And well, I work from home so my poodles are under my field of sight 24/7 except at nap-time or bed-time when they are inside their large sturdy plastic crates...

I wonder if it's alright.... Hopefully I'm doing the right thing. 
This thread sure make the wheels turn in my brain...........


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm sure your dogs will be fine, Lou; I had dogs as a kid and growing up and they ALWAYS wore collars. Plus we lived in rural areas and the dogs ran loose on our property their whole lives, with never a problem. I only got scared with my two now because they wrestle so much and that one time Maddy got her jaw stuck under Indy's collar somehow. But it may never have happened again, who knows...and also, Maddy is extra active. She's also gotten her foot stuck in the gap under a closed door and shrieked until i ran and opened the door, funny girl (she was trying to dig at the door and open it so she could wreak havoc in my son's room, lol).


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My Doberman breeder left two of her dogs to play in her yard while she quickly ran to the market which was very near by so she wasn't gone long at all. She came home to one dead dog. They had been wrestling and playing together and one had gotten his teeth in behind the color and he become stuck somehow. As they struggled it strangled the dog. She said she doesn't leave collars on dogs anymore.

I have heard _numerous_ stories like this. 

I had a neighbor whose Husky got the ring on her collar stuck down in between the boards on her deck. It slipped through and turned sideways. The dog struggled and screamed. No one was home and I ran over and got her unstuck. This was years ago. 

Animals tend to panic when something like that happens...they get it caught on something in the house, on the crate mechanisms, in each other's collars or teeth. They panic and pull and leap around. They're in fight or flight which does not make for any kind of thinking....just panic. While it seems like a freak thing, it's happened more times than I want to even think about where dogs have strangled themselves with collars left on unattended. Loose, tight...it doesn't matter. It depends on the size of the thing it's caught on, the circumstance and just how the cards fall I guess you could say. 

Needless to say, the only time my dogs wear collars or harnesses is when we go for a walk.


----------



## exile (Dec 15, 2013)

For all the reasons stated in this old thread, Gina does not wear a collar except when we go out of the house. We still have a ways to go on recall and reactivity to strangers and other dogs, but inside our home, she doesn't wear a collar. She is microchipped......Tom


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Well this has gotten me quite frightened. Both wear their id collars and their "fence" collars during the day at all times. They go in and out of the sliding glass doors to the back yard constantly, (I am their personal door person). In addition, when Zoe goes out in the back yard I put on her bark collar so she wears 3 collars. They have plastic crates where they can't get caught. I think I am more worried about them leaving the property and running into the street then the chance of a collar killing them but I know that is possible. I am with them most of the day inside, but maybe when I leave them in the house alone I should take off their collars.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Our dogs have always worn collars inside and out, and we've never had a problem. I agree with all that jazz--I'm more concerned that my dogs will get lost without ID than get injured by a collar. Both are microchipped, but not everyone is familiar with the chips or will take time to get a stray dog scanned, and to some people, a collarless dog is "free to good home," or at least "free."


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I try to keep collars on Dreamer because she gets very wild on our unfenced property. My Aussie wears one, but you can rarely ever find it under all of her mane. My moms dog rarely wears one. I have 2-3 collars per dog just to make sure that I have one handy when I need it. Whether its a chain collar, nylon, leather, or a slip lead I keep one on Dreamer. She gets zoomies and even if I manage to grab her, it only a matter of seconds before she has escaped my grip. I dont keep her on leash unless we are going for walk, class, down to the pasture, or to check the mail. She is also kept on a leash/collar if she has just had a bath becaus h has a knack for getting filthy just by walking.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

The only time my two go without collars is when they are in the bath tub. I am more fearful of a dog loose without a tag than what might happen in a playtime inside the home. I keep the collars loose so they will pull off if they get tangled in anything.


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

On a Pit Bull rescue show there was a woman who was picking up her dog from the shelter. The shelter staff asked why she didn't have a collar and she said one of her dogs got there jaw stuck on the other one's collar and it died.
it seen like she was telling the truth...

Teddy's collar stays on because that's not really an issue for us.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine do not wear collars at home & even when out they do not wear tags. No collars at home because of the safety issues. I had my GSDs get tangled one time and thankfully no injuries but dealing with their panic & mine was difficult. It is just not worth the risk for me. No tags because of agility & obedience trials. I am worried about an NQ if I forget to remove them or carry an extra collar. All 3 are chipped and have current info on file. I do carry vaccine records when we travel just in case I am asked.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Poolann you might be interested in the Rubit Dog Tag holder. It has a ring to hold the tags, but a clip mechanism that makes it super fast to take them all off at once. I got it precisely for the reason you noted of not being allowed to have anything adorning a collar at a trial. I can easily transfer it from one collar to another or to the car harness.

You can find them lots of places, but here is a link for it on Amazon:

Amazon.com: Rubit The Easy Dog Tag Curve Shape Switch Clip, Small, 0.85-Inch Diameter, Silver: Pet Supplies

They come in a variety of colors and a couple of sizes.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you Lily. I will take a look.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

My parents dogs have always had collars on from day 1, our retriever when i was a child and both springers, who have the rolled leather ones like Lou uses.
we have never had any issues with them.

I have decided whilst in his crate, Billy my toy poodle puppy wont be wearing a collar, but when I let him out he will have it put on and will wear it until its bed time to go back to the crate, just in case it gets caught. he will be supervised all this time, and any time not supervised it will be removed.
He has a harness for walking (with his id tag), as he is only a tiny puppy right now I got him a kitten collar with a safety release clip.
Do you think if he will fit similar cat ones with the release clips this would be a bit safer just in case? 
he wont be here till end of feb-start of march.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

All my dogs up until these Poodle puppies have had a rock solid recall and they would wait until released to go out the door. So, I'm working on that with my puppies so if they ever go out the front door, they'll come right back. They do have a microchip too. And there's no way they can jump the fence or even get under it because it's got a few feet of dirt up against it (painted with fiberglass resin though) The front yard fence is a picket fence and when I first got them, Maurice was so small he could fit through the space between the pickets...a mere couple inches! But no more. lol.

As it is now, no front door is opened when they're free in the house. If I must go out the front, I go into the laundry room, close that door and then go into the garage to go out so the laundry room is a sort of buffer zone...like an aviary. lol. Otherwise they get popped into their ex pen.

I'm sure these collar mishaps happen less frequently than they do happen. But after hearing quite a few horrible stories, I'm just too scared to leave them on. I've never lost a dog yet thank goodness. Knock on wood.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Ya I'm sure dogs who get into trouble because of a collar are a tiny fraction in the population of dogs who wear collars. When I think of all the dogs my huge family have had, my sisters have 4 or 5 dogs each and they have had all their lives; my brothers too have had many dogs, and I have had a few, plus all the breeders that we know. That's a lot of combined dog experiences, and none of us ever had a dog hurt because of a collar. So I'm not minimizing it, but I do think that it's not really a huge risk in the grand scheme of things, for those that like collars.


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

Jenna doesn't wear a collar inside. She used to but I didn't feel it was necessary, it's not as if she'd run away. We always keep a close eye on her when she's off leash, Also for some reason everyone in the house thinks it's a brilliant idea to take off her collar. So now i just keep it in her " basket " to avoid having to search the whole house for her collar every time I want to walk her. 

It also worried me since we have quite a few shrubs and trees with low branches in our backyard, we leave her run free in the back yard and has a martingale. I'm sure everyone could imagine all the different senarios for that one  

To summarize keeping the collar on created more problems then solving them


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Back in the day when I was simply a pet owner and before I became a "dog" person and started showing dogs, etc., mine always wore collars. Now, only when we go for a walk, ride, etc. Main reason is that you do NOT leave collars on a show dog, it will imprint their coat, not to mention the matting. Plus one time I did leave a collar on a puppy for a bit, while she was in her crate, and when I came back her lower jaw was stuck in the collar. Duh!!! Stupid me.... so no collars in the house. Heck, I don't even remember to keep their rabies tags up-to-date. I have a basket by the front door with assorted collars and leashes and they know when Mom reaches in there, someone is going out for a walk or a ride. Faelan, my Terv, wears his buckle collar with all his tags, plus some type of training collar when we go out for a bit more control. All dogs know better than to dash out the door unless invited and both gates on fence have locks. 

Even when staying in hotel with Faelan he only wears his collar when we leave the room, never when he is alone.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I never leave collars on dogs. I groom dogs everyday with ruined coat and I'm neurotic about knowing where my dog is and having recall off leash etc so I use martingale type cause they slip on off easy. Now I use poodleit brand fur saver ones... so pretty. I used to have a rescue that was reactive to tags jingling so I have a separate tag collar for leaving town. Honestly if my dogs ever left me I think everyone in my small town knows who owns the pink tailed golden and the only white spoo in show puppy trim.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Both of mine wear collars 24/7. They have 3 tags on their collar. First tag on the front has the dog name and address. The back of the first tag has 2 phone numbers and the word "microchipped". The second tag is their microchip tag with the microchip number and web address. The third tag is the rabies tag with the vet office info.
I also have 3 different gates in my backyard. They each have the main handle with lock and I used to find them open all the time. I had no idea who was doing it. I bought 2 latch locks for each gate to stop that problem. My dogs have horrible recall. Especially in new places. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

Winston wears his collar all the time. Even when he takes a shower (Thats what I have to hold on to to keep him in the shower ;-) 
His collar has an id with his name and our phone numbers. He also has his license on his collar. 

However, years ago I got my caught a kitten who got her foot up under her collar and strangled herself. Not fun ;,(


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I have gone back and forth on this issues myself. Right now I don't have collars on at home. Make sure they are chipped just in case. We had a break away collar on my whippet and that made us feel more secure until it broke away and we lost it.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I leave collars on mine, but only because if Animal Control sees them without tags on they will give a big fine. They drive around looking into people's yards to see what the can fine for. If there is no visible water, if the water is in the sun, if a dog is chained up(it's illegal in my city) if the dog has no collar with tags on.... The list goes on and on and on. But I totally understand your worry. My Aunt would leave a choke chain on her dogs and one day the standard Doxi was playing with my GSD, it got caught on her tooth and started strangling the poor thing. If I wasn't there to help both of them would have been seriously injured. If I didn't have to keep collars on my dogs I wouldn't. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Last week, I accidentally clipped Jazz's leash to the split ring holding her tags instead of the D-ring on the collar, and at the end of the walk, as we neared the house, I let her run with the leash dragging. She caught the leash on something and jerked the split ring open, losing her tags and the leash. I found the leash but not the tags. I've ordered a flat collar from the AKC Reunite site (used to be their CAR program) with her info woven into the collar itself so there's no chance of her losing the tags. Right now I've got her info written on white tape on her collar, which is covered with clear packing tape. Doesn't look good, but it'll do until the new collar comes. I just have to have ID on the dogs all the time.


----------



## sjenius (Jan 13, 2014)

Mine wear their collars inside because the city requires an ID tag in public. I can get fined if they pick up the dog without a tag. Also, my ID tags are the only reason I got my lost dog back when she went missing this summer. It's the worst feeling in the world when you lose your dog. She's microchipped, but calling the vet associated with the rabies tag was much faster. It was in the middle of the country so it would have taken way longer if the lady had to go to a vet. Plus some people still don't even know microchipping exists!

I keep mine fairly tight to prevent them getting caught. Only way I could see one getting stuck is in the bushes where they'd be with me anyway.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't worry about Jazz running out the door and away. She was taught from the day we brought her home that she must wait to go out until she's told it's okay, and she never forgets that. She does run free when we're with her in the meadow, and she loves to go for car rides, and I don't trust myself (given the sorry state of what's left of my memory) to remember to put a collar on her every time we go out the door. I would never want the dogs in the car without positive ID, in the event there's an accident that leaves me incapacitated and/or the dogs loose on the road.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't worry about i.d. on the dogs because standard poodles are very rare up here, they are licensed (but don't wear them) and I work for the municipality so I'd put out a bolo if they ever went missing, lol. The thing I WOULD worry about is the silly things getting hit by a car because the one time someone left the gate open, they stopped traffic, including the garbage truck, and people were getting out of their cars wondering what to do with our crazy dogs, who were dancing around the people SO PROUD of themselves for finding humans out there. Luckily my son spotted this out the window and opened the door, and the dogs ran for him, probably to brag about their exciting adventure, lol.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

All three of them have collars AND chips. We've not had a problem with Lady or Jack as yet, but Indie was a rescue and she had been wandering the streets for a long time by the look of her coat when we got her! She still will slip out and investigate the neighborhood if a door is open, so she has everything possible for ID on her collar...


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Absolutely not - but she is microchipped and trained to backup when a door is opened or stay until released. The chance of something happening with a collar when unsupervised versus getting away from me is too high.


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

Indiana your post made me chuckle. Sounds like what Winston would do! We live on a very busy highway and fear him getting out. But very few poodles around here and standards are even more rare. Winston does love people and would be out greeting everyone! His is microchipped.


----------



## QuigleysMom (Jan 9, 2014)

*inside collar yes! because*

My spoo is a puppy, 6 mo old. I will microchip him at 1 yr old when he is neutered. So if the worst happens and he gets out the front door or garage door (we're working on recalls but they aren't there yet!) I want him back. I have a tag on him with 3 phone numbers.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I had an incident with a collar and tags before, so my dogs live in a 'clothing optional' home now. They wear collars when out in public and their rabies tags are actually attached to the various leashes so I don't have to listen to jingling tags. 

When I have a new dog/foster/visiting dog, it will wear a collar with my name and phone # written with sharpie marker on it.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

No matter what we did or how much time I spent training Callie, inevitably at least once a day she would end up pulling on the leash and making herself choke, so we gave up on collars and now use a soft harness. Since it mats the hair under her front legs, we use it only when we take her out. We don't let her loose outside unless we are right there with her. If we are just in the yard or walking around the block we use a harness without tags, but if we go anywhere, she wears her pink one with id tags. She is also microchipped. In the house, she goes au naturale.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

We take Oreo's off each time we leave the house. He had on a harness as a puppy and got hung up on one of my living room chairs. Luckily I was home and heard his scream and rescued him. I leave it on when we are home just incase he follows one of my kids outside. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

